# When is regression with hsc complete?



## marksmith (May 4, 2010)

As far as I know they will be fully regressed when the existing live bees die.

There are manufacturers of 4.9 foundation that you could use this go round to make sure they draw the 'correct' size comb.

If I recall.... Idiots Guide was saying it would take 2 months or so.


Good luck
Mark


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It's close enough in about a month... the comb builders will be small cell by then...


----------



## buzzbuzz (Oct 20, 2009)

Great, thank you. Should I continue feeding until the second hive body (10 frame deep) has drawn comb or should I stop now. They are occuppying about eight deep frames and have a bit of capped honey.


----------

